# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  What brand is best For AIs and Where can I Aquire them!!!!!!!!

## Plainb10

New member here I have everything I need to start my first cycle ever and before I start I need AIs any recommendations on good AIs

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> New member here I have everything I need to start my first cycle ever and before I start I need AIs any recommendations on good AIs



Google Mike Arnold. He has research chems that you will find very useful and is a solid name in the industry. Good luck

(Edit: Im helping because you exercised great restraint in wanting to start until you had everything under your roof. For that you deserve some guidance. Best of luck)

Keep us posted on your results and consider keeping a log

----------

